# 95% orange Galacs From Black Jungle



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Is anyone here working with black jungles 95% oranges. Mine are starting to breed already and they are less than a year old. i just want some dialogue or just some thoughts. on things like what sex ratio are u keeping, enclosures, feeding, sexing, behaviour, the whole nine yards it seems like galacs especcially these 95's get left out of conversations.
jace


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Jace King said:


> Is anyone here working with black jungles 95% oranges. Mine are starting to breed already and they are less than a year old. i just want some dialogue or just some thoughts. on things like what sex ratio are u keeping, enclosures, feeding, sexing, behaviour, the whole nine yards it seems like galacs especcially these 95's get left out of conversations.
> jace


We got some from them at IAD this year. How do you have yours set up? Any pics?

Galacs are one of my favorites. We had a pair of Red Galacs years ago but lost the female. We also have some 75% orange galacs but they have not started breeding for us yet.

One thing I have heard is that the eggs are light sensitive. We had more success with the Red's when the eggs and tads were kept in a darker location. We had them in a 20 high with a waterfall. 

Anyway, I too would love some more discussion about galacs and maybe pics of set-ups as well........


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

i have 5 95% orange galacs. How many did you and the minds eye guy pick up. whats his name. nice man. great plants. back to the galacs. I am keeping one pair, 1.1 in a 25 gallon great stuff background, and a huge waterfall from the top all the way down. (those ten dollar pumps u girls sell really work). The tank is fitted with fireballs which i mention because at first they laid in an axil. this is before i decided to put in a petri dish and bower. Also at this time there was two males in the trio. then we started to notice some real battles, some calling wars, and when i saw them fight it out in the pond i had had enough. After the move we notice more regularly breeding (its probably easier without a disgruntled spectator). The other three are living in two diferents setups. we are trying to sex them. 
This is all i can think of right now.
Jace


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi,

Are your females bigger than the males?? I have 3 - 95% orange galac, each of them have a different size. I couldn't tell their sex by just looking at them... and no calling so far... 

I was thinking maybe they need to grow some more...

SB


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

We have six and Bob (The Mind's Eye guy) has two. We usually find three of them sitting in the same bromeliad! 

When did you get yours? I know you said that they are less than a year old, but do you know how old they are? Have you gotten viable tads yet?

It's funny you said you had to remove one of them. We haven't been able to get our Luecs to breed. We have a total of three groups! Anyway, we took one out of one group and moved it to another and now our first group has started to lay eggs. We have only gotten a few good ones but it's a start.

As for sexing them, my female Red Galac was larger than the male (not by much). Also, he was leaner than she was. I'll have to see if I can dig up some pictures of the two together that shows the difference (not sure I have any though). I believe my original set of 75% orange Galacs are a pair but we have had them for some time now with no breeding behaviour so we could be wrong. We have three more of the 75% orange now and it's a matter of moving them around until we do see breeding behaviour.

Jace, do you have any pics that show the difference of the two that are a pair? How do you tell the difference between the male and female?


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
i have three "moonshine" galacs. they are just about a year old, and i'm pertty sure i have two males and one female. 
it was mentioned that the eggs are sensitive to light. my adult galacs seem to be happier in a cage that has lower light levels. i had them in a cage that had the same lighting as all my other frogs and they would hide alot. i move them to a different rack and cage with lower light levels, and they are out almost all the time. has anyone else seen this.
thanks
troy


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

i figured out the sexes when. i saw two of them sitting together on a large well place rock ( good calling spot). The larger one was calling his head off and i thought cool hes a male and that must be a female. then i thought they did not appear to be courting but yet fighting. Even the call seemed angry. So the large proceeds to mount the small one and for lack of better word "hump em" or what i thought was hump. Then it seems as if the large one is trying to push him into the pond. The little escapes and i think its odd. A few days later i start seeing the pair in the brom and i put in a dish. Then all three pile in the bower. And a show down occurs in which the large male tried im sure tried to drowned the littler guy. So i removed him. And my guess at sexing which is a pure guess is not so much size as much as body type. Out of the five i have only three are here. a female and two males. the large male is i think just large for males. the female almost identical is size but always had a more roundish body shape real hard to explain. The problem is idont have a camera. which i hope to fix soon. as for viable eggs i thought i had three but something went wrong cause after 5 days or so of dev. they went bad on me last night sometime. Their clutches have large though, the brom axil clutch was 3, then in the dish the had a 7(with both males in hut), a 8 (after small male removal), and finally and 11 egg clutch which i was prety sure only had 3 good eggs. which i kepted and they grew different than azureus eggs. like they grew head first or something.
Jace


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I almost bought a group of the same kind of galacs that were 90% red this weekend. I was visiting my husband in Maryland and they have a group in the store that were bred locally. I think they probably came from Sean Stewarts line, since that is where alot of the Maryland frogs seem to come from. If they are still there in a few weeks I am getting them for my birthday.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

*galcs*

How big are your frogs? Mypair are very active in the tank. but they ony get ambient light. they are out almost all the time. i have yet to hear calling, but would like to know when to expect to hear. thanks for the help.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I just got my first tad with backlegs. Has anyone else here had any luck or info on these frogs. I am going to call black Jungle tommorrow for more detailed Local and lineage infomation. Is anyone else selling these other than black Jungle. Are these the same as the 100% orange frogs on fantasticus.net. Mine sure look like his and they are the only pictures ive ever seen that look like mine.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Come on someone has to has pictures of these. Someone has to know something. Okay im calling black jungle right now.report back in a few minutes.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

If i have to post this and talk only to myself i will. Maybe eventually i will gain some insight from myself. lol
Black Jungle is not answering their phones cant remember why. I never asked them back when i bought them where they came from. I got mine in September of 2003. I have never seen a picture other than the one they posted in the availability page. My theory is this and it could be way wrong. Black Jungle or someone close imported them from Europe. Their cant be many people that have them breeding or there would be more pictures on the net. I would guess they have been here for maybe 3 years at the longest.
Girls of QC, steelcube, anyone do you have any pictures. I will have a camera before the end of the year. This post will never die until i get my fill. Thanks for reading even if you didn't answer


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Still havent gotten in touch with Richard from black jungle about these. i talked to mike and he said they have had them since before they were in massachusettes. He said he thought like 6 years at least. I got one that is about to morph and is getting alot of orange. Im just praying it doesnt have sls.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry Jace King... I have no picture


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=10265&pos=-956[img]

Two week old 95% Galac i morphed out. The coloration will come in real heavy at about 6 months i think.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

This is a two week old 95% orange Galac. I morphed him, out and he will gain alot of orange before he reaches maturity.[/img]


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)




----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Beautiful frog! Jace, you need to right click the picture and select properties. Copy the URL address and place it between [imp] URL [/img]


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

thanks alot, i was at school with this friend in an actual web site developement class. I took it just to learn how to build a website and not that much set in i guess. Well neither of us could do this. Ill try again soon. Thanks for posting it. I always wanted to have a actual picture of these frogs up, if I could get a decent adult shot I would post it. Now I can post some images in my website, before they ( computer dept.)destroy it next week probably. So i probably wont do that.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

A few galac shots from my gallery.








Adult male









2.5 months froglet. im thinkin female but that does not matter at all right now








2 week old


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice. I wasn't too into galacts before but when I saw them at the Baltimore Aquarium I thought they were awesome. I guess that is one example of how pictures don't do these frogs justice. But anyway, congrats on having them reproduce.


----------

